# What to do with clones.?



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 6, 2014)

Say a friend gifted you clones in Rockwell cubes What would you experienced growers do to maximize no deaths? 

This guy has only grown from seed before and needs pointers 
Thanks


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 6, 2014)

That is a very open ended question as there are loads of variables. It all depends on his space, lighting, experience, knowledge of mediums, his current growing conditions, the amount of plants given and their strain or strains, iff I already have plants in my grow and at what stage mine and the clones are at, etc.

I hate using rockwool so I would probably try to set them, cube and all in either a hydro system, in 8" net pots filled in with pebbles. Then depending on the amount of clones and the space I have, would decide how big I let them get before fflipping them.

There are way too many variables to say anything more specific. One tip though would be, make sure the water given is well aerated to help prevent root drowning.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2014)

If they already have roots put them in veg.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 7, 2014)

Yea should have been more clear. 10 indica clones in a 4x4 space 1000 watt light. 
My question is guess is to I put the clones cube and all into the soil or do I try to separate it? I will be growing in promix with a lot of perlite


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2014)

Put Cube in soil


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks duck
I will bring them home and place in promix with perlite in 3 Gal pots to veg em.
Should I stay T5 for 2 weeks before my 600watt MH


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 8, 2014)

I use a 600mh straight from seedlings some say you shouldnt but i have killer growth rates just keep the light about 12" above them so you dont cook them. Check out my journal on my current grow you can seethe growth rate. BtL


----------

